# Unlimited water when house-training?



## Bella-Girl (Apr 26, 2013)

When house-training (I have a 10 week old), do you give unlimited water throughout the day, or do you limit water? I'm giving unlimited water, but he drinks all day long, which means he potties all day long. I'm talking every hour. I expected this before I got a puppy, so I'm not put out by it, but I was wondering if it is making it more difficult for him to house-train because I know he can't hold his bladder for long. 
I can't put him in a kennel right now because we are staying in a hotel because we are travelling with my husband for work, so I keep him close to me at all times. I never have the problem of taking him out and him not pottying immediately, and I do that hourly or when I see him start to wake up from a nap. However, I am still finding little wet spots on the floor. I have no idea how I'm not catching him in the act, but I'm failing somehow, lol. So, that's why I'm wondering if I should limit his water intake?
Thanks so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Why cant you put him in a kennel? I stay in hotels with my dogs and their kennels never an issue. IMO - I give a dog I am trying to potty train water with his potty breaks. I give them an opportunity to drink before we go potty and then take them out to potty. I make sure they are well hydrated (check gum color / skin bounce back / watch their abdomen) but do not give free range of water (unless I am not there to give it regularly)


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Hey! I have a 10 week old GSD cross and he drinks water like its going out of fashion! We've started restricting it as he makes himself bloat because they don't yet know when their tummy is full or when they've had enough. I give my puppy water with his breakfast, some more around lunchtime and then one last bowl at 5-6pm with his dinner. This limits the amount he needs to go during the night too! So far he's up and out of his crate twice a night to wee and that's it. I'd try limiting the water as bloating tummy isn't fun for the pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One of the many reasons I crate train is because it is so much EASIER when traveling! so much easier to clean out a crate then the carpeting. So buy that crate and start up, keep it right beside the bed at night. 

Frankly, I'd buy a huge tarp for the floor so the cleanup is SUPER easy and you can hear the peeing to get a correction in my timely.

Once you start crate training this is so much easier. The hints and tips for watering are all --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html


----------



## Bella-Girl (Apr 26, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Why cant you put him in a kennel? I stay in hotels with my dogs and their kennels never an issue. IMO - I give a dog I am trying to potty train water with his potty breaks. I give them an opportunity to drink before we go potty and then take them out to potty. I make sure they are well hydrated (check gum color / skin bounce back / watch their abdomen) but do not give free range of water (unless I am not there to give it regularly)


We came straight from the breeder to the hotel, so he wasn't kennel trained. I tried putting him in the kennel when we got here, but his whining got us a warning. We are staying on a military post at the army's expense, so getting kicked out or arguing with the management is not an option.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 10 wk also but all my dogs when they were puppies had limited water.. Karma the 10 wk old has limited bc she will drink and drink and constantly pee.. So I limit it for morning and then when I get home from work also.. And then at night. She is doing really good with potty training!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella-Girl (Apr 26, 2013)

Ares God Of War said:


> I have a 10 wk also but all my dogs when they were puppies had limited water.. Karma the 10 wk old has limited bc she will drink and drink and constantly pee.. So I limit it for morning and then when I get home from work also.. And then at night. She is doing really good with potty training!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is how Barron is: drinking and peeing all day long ;-) I think I will try limiting his water.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Bella-Girl said:


> We came straight from the breeder to the hotel, so he wasn't kennel trained. I tried putting him in the kennel when we got here, but his whining got us a warning. We are staying on a military post at the army's expense, so getting kicked out or arguing with the management is not an option.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I live on base as well which can be hard with kennel training and letting them self sooth. Offer her something to distract her BEFORE the behavior starts dont give it to her after she starts whining / carrying on. Feed her food in there and her water in there. Leave it up so that she can see it and not feel like it is punishment. Put her in there and dont lock her in at first just let her check it out. When she goes in willingly reward her like crazy make it the best thing that has ever happened! Try giving her a kong with her kibble in it in there so it takes her longer and while she is distracted close the door. As soon as she is done take her out to potty and dont let her get to the whining stage. I have a 84lb one I am trying to crate train on base.... His bark rattles my windows it has not been easy so I understand where you are coming from!


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

If they are going every hour at 10 weeks old you are pretty lucky. My pup was still at every 15 minutes at that age.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My pup was house trained at 11 weeks. She has always had water and food available. She learned that it was always there so she didn't feel she had to try and get all she could because it was going to be taken away.
House training is about learning self-control and a desire to please. My opinion is that the only way to teach them is to catch them in the act, say NO and carry them outside immediately ... followed by praise and reward when they go outside. My pup only made one mistake (of each type) in the house. Maybe I was just lucky. She is almost 4 now and she has never asked to go outside. She knows that we will let/take her out often enough and she just holds it until then.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I never limited mine's water and it made potty training a little bit more involved on my part since she wasn't a 'pee 10 minutes after I drink' puppy, she was a pee at a random time after drinking puppy and wasn't predictable lol.

I would limit it if they cant control themselves though, mine never drank entire bowls just because she didnt know she was full


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl never did that either. She had water at all times during the day if I was home. She did not get any water after 2000. She didn't get any water in her crate until she stopped messing in it. That was about three weeks or so.


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

I give unlimited water until about an hour before bedtime. Good hydration is very important. For us and for them.themselves 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup he excess to water all day.
i took the water bowl away around 6:00 pm or 7:00 pm.
i took my pup out every minutes in the begining. every
15 minutes became every 30 minutes every 30 minutes became
every 45 minutes and so.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

It truly depends on the dog. Finn, from day one, had food and water available from the time he woke up, to about two hours before bed. He was pretty much house trained at about 12 weeks. Abi, who is not a GSD, has been hard to house train. She gobbles food and water and has/would eat and drink until she was sick. She will pee/poop in the house unless we take her out every 15-30 minutes. Our vet says she only needs about 3 cups of water a day to stay well hydrated and 1/2 cup of food. We split her food up into four meals and water is given out a little at a time. 

If you are having house training trouble, I'd try rationing water.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Our pup got water all day as a small pup. Once trained, he had access 24/7. We were concerned about dehydration as it's hot and dry where we are. I'd ration the water if you are having issues, but I'd be vigilant about keeping him hydrated.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Our girl is semi limited due to our babies. We cannot leave water down or else our two youngest spills it. Well, the 8 month old does, the 2 year old plays puppy lol. But, she will go to the kitchen (open concept,) sit and perk up to look at the sink. It's rather cute because she'll look over at you to make sure she has your attention. Usually it's go outside and be rewarded with water inside.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't leave water out here. Few reasons:

One of them is a water digger and they are ALL extremely messy drinkers. I don't have time to mop 3 times a day, and this would destroy my floors and walls. (Yes, they get water/slobber ALL over the walls, appliances, floors, furniture, etc.... it's disgusting.)

Except for Storm (most of the time), they can't control how much they drink. They will drink until the bowl is empty and look for more. I'm afraid of bloat, or messes in the house and kennel. We've tried, and this has happened every single time without fail (not the bloat thankfully). We prevailed and kept going hoping that they would "learn" that they need to manage how much water they drink. Didn't happen.... so back outside it went. (vets checked both out... medically, there's nothing wrong that would make them overly thirsty. They are just obsessive.)

I've never in my life had to pick up an adult dog's water bowl. All of my dogs have had water available 24/7. Puppies were the only ones regulated for the first 3 or so months. For some reason, these guys are very different. They are obsessed and can't seem to figure out when they are full. In my opinion, some dogs can, some dogs can't. The ones that can.... I've never had to do any sort of "training" with them, they just naturally knew when to stop.


----------

